# Faq



## imagic

By AVSforum.com Staff, April 4, 2019

*What products do we review?*

The products we review are not chosen by our advertisers, nor do the brands making the products have any input on the reviews we give the products. We hunt for the best products out there. We look for and pick products that we like, that have amazing user reviews, or ones that are bestsellers, and we dig to the bottom of why people like them so much and share any pitfalls.

*How do we review?*

We spend hours and often days researching the products that go into every product story, and pick products we think are worth your time and money. Our writers are experts in their fields and make personalized recommendations based on a number of factors: reviews, ratings, brand recognition, features, pricing, value and more.

*Why do we review and do we earn commissions?*

We want to make sure you’re getting the best products out there, but we know you don’t have time to scour the internet. Our goal is to help you narrow down your search and make smart buying choices.

We also earn a small percentage of the money you spend when a reader clicks through to a product buying page via an affiliate link and completes a purchase. This revenue helps pay for our team of experts, and helps us create more high-quality content, continue to tell the stories we love and share our expert advice with you.

*Tell me more about affiliate commissions.*

AVSForum.com is a participant in the Amazon Services LLC Associates Program and other similar affiliate advertising programs, which are designed to provide a means for us to earn fees by linking to such affiliates’ websites such as Amazon.com. We earn a small percentage of the money you spend when you click through to a product buying page and complete a purchase. If you choose to click, the URL will contain a small code that identifies links from our website, and lets the affiliate partner or retailer know to send us a referral fee. This does not mean we are bound to Amazon or any other retailer or affiliate partner, nor does it lead us to favor some products or companies over others. We earn the referral fee on any item a reader buys, and do not have a bias for you to choose one product over the other. Our product reviews are prepared independently by our editors and freelancers, without direction from our affiliate partners or retailers. Our editorial team is not responsible for monetizing the content and does not work directly with any advertisers.


----------



## imagic

-----


----------

